# Ive just made romeo a website



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

IVE JUST MADE MY WEE GUY ROMEO HIS OWN WEBSITE JUST THOUGHT YOU GUYS MIGHT WANT TO CHECK IT OUT AND SIGN HIS GUEST BOOK AND STUFF
LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING I CAN DO TO IMPROVE IT 

PS IM JUST UPLOADING ALBUMS TO IT JUST NOW XXX

HERES THE LINK

http://romeo-grangelandschocolatechip.webs.com/



just made zacs heres his link

http://zac-hesfamiliarfamily.webs.com/


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

The site looks great Mandy! I'll have to check back later when the second album has pictures in it. I love the baby pics


----------



## exsnohs (Jul 5, 2009)

Aww I love it!
We have signed the guestbook


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys xxx


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

I just checked it out Mandy, what a great site!!! And I of course signed Romeo's guest book!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks nadine im just in the process of making my other 2 one 
thanks for signing the guest book hunni xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ive just added zacs link to his site x


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome site! Signed the guest book too of course!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw, I missed this one.
Romeo is too cute.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

heheh I love it! Romeo is such a star x x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pics,signed the guest book as well.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

hi mandy lovely site but you did romeos grandfather an injustice on the title by his picture you forgot CHAMPION !!!!!!!......kim x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Mandy your Furbabies are soo clever 
im signing hes guestbook as we speak x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> hi mandy lovely site but you did romeos grandfather an injustice on the title by his picture you forgot CHAMPION !!!!!!!......kim x


ohhhh kim i wil need to correct that cant have that can we lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I signed Romeo's book too....
The site is such a clever idea.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I think Romeo wants to visit the Chi-people across the pond.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks cute  Me and Marley signed the guestbook x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the pics of Zac on his site, Mandy.
All of your babies are a pretty as can be


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lets have some updates, mandy !


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i will update in the next few days xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

oh mandy, i just adore your angels. all of them.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Great work hun! I love Romeo's website


----------

